# Anti-War Protester Killed



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

This is tragic....but also a little ironic:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/artic...-2003Mar19.html


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Sad.. but what can you do???







Its bound to happen.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

that sucks


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

He shouldn't have been leaning over the rail. I wonder if thats worthy enough for a Darwin nomination.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

o man, jeez, sad


----------



## Clay (Feb 28, 2003)

To be honest, I almost went through DC today to run one over. Get a job, hippies!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Clay said:


> To be honest, I almost went through DC today to run one over. Get a job, hippies!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

It's very sad, but c'mon, you have to admit that's one stupid way of dying........


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

It was his fault...you got to learn when to stop protesting against a war thats already in progress. I mean if your stupid enough to hang off that bridge to hang a stupid sign, then you should pay the consequences that follow your actions. Sorry but living in this area where it seems like were surrounded by anti-war protesters it gets annoying.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

THAT WAS JUST FOOLISH


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

I can see people protesting before a war...but geez.







Our troops are there and are already fighting. They should support our troops. They cannot prevent what is already happening.









This needed to happen, people. If we do not take care of this problem, we will be facing it again another 10 years from now.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

this isn't sad...it's just pathetic.....i feel no sympathy for him







.....he could've just protested on the streets like everyone else, BUT nooooooooooo, he had to go and be a dumbass and protest on a bridge and hang banners.......like i've said before, california shouldn't be a part of the United States, it should be its own little country









.....what a dumbf**k!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> like i've said before, california shouldn't be a part of the United States, it should be its own little country


No if any place should be its own little country it should be Florida, theyre always messing up our elections and can never do anything right. I mean for goodness sake they let a Muslim women take her drivers license photo that only shows her eyes. Now how is that a way of identification?? Driving is a privledge not a right, if your not going to follow the rules then your shouldnt get the privledge.

Like Ive said before and like John says:


> he could've just protested on the streets like everyone else, BUT nooooooooooo, he had to go and be a dumbass and protest on a bridge and hang banners


These people who are _supporting_ peace are really promoting violence now. Which is making them become hypocritical...which... [fill in the blank]


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> No if any place should be its own little country it should be Florida, theyre always messing up our elections and can never do anything right. I mean for goodness sake they let a Muslim women take her drivers license photo that only shows her eyes. Now how is that a way of identification?? Driving is a privledge not a right, if your not going to follow the rules then your shouldnt get the privledge.


 no way should florida be its own country....i mean spring break at Daytona Beach or Miami with LOTS and LOTS of super hot girls in bikini's? why in the world would the US make that a seperate country?....california truly deserves to be a seperate country because they have their own language, their own beliefs, and their own smog









as for the DMV and the muslim lady.......in the muslim culture, women are not allowed to show any part of their body to the outside world, only to their husband....so its perfectly fine if the lady has her drivers license picture with only her eyes because the DMV has NO right to force her to unmask if its against her beliefs......


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

we willl se waht happens then....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > *Driving is a privledge not a right, if your not going to follow the rules then your shouldnt get the privledge.*
> ...


 Read the bold. * ITS A PRIVLEDGE TO DRIVE* They dont have to drive--they choose to drive. In which case, they must follow the laws which pertain to getting your license.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Read the bold. * ITS A PRIVLEDGE TO DRIVE* They dont have to drive--they choose to drive. In which case, they must follow the laws which pertain to getting your license.


 *BUT YOU CANNOT FORCE SOMEONE TO REMOVE THEIR COVERINGS BECAUSE ITS AGAINST THEIR BELIEFS/RELIGION!!! ITS CALLED DISCRIMINATION AND THE DMV CAN GET IN SOME sh*t FOR THAT!*


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I do feel sad that he died, but it is in the past now. I got my licesnce and shortly after I wrecked my car.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

pcrose said:


> I do feel sad that he died, but it is in the past now. I got my licesnce and shortly after I wrecked my car.


 what kind of car was it?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

89 nissan sentra blue, nothing fancy like my boys car I wish I had one of those! If you want to know what kind of car ask rosecityrhom


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Read the bold. * ITS A PRIVLEDGE TO DRIVE* They dont have to drive--they choose to drive. In which case, they must follow the laws which pertain to getting your license.
> ...


 That shouldn't matter. We are talking about personal identification and national security. If everyone else is required to remove any head/face coverings then so should they. Couldn't care less about offending them, if they wanna drive they gotta play by the rules. I do not believe that woman should have gotten her license. Anyone can cover themselves and pretend to be her and they would have no way of knowing.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Neoplasia said:


> That shouldn't matter. We are talking about personal identification and national security. If everyone else is required to remove any head/face coverings then so should they. Couldn't care less about offending them, if they wanna drive they gotta play by the rules. I do not believe that woman should have gotten her license. Anyone can cover themselves and pretend to be her and they would have no way of knowing.


 true, but its the United States.....she could've pulled some bull$#|t excuse about the DMV abusing her personal rights and all that good stuff....but i see where you and karen are coming from


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree with Neo on that muslim lady. It is a privelidge to get a drivers license and last I checked you have to obey the laws, what if a religion doesn't allow one to be photographed should they just put a blank spot for the photo. Just because a religion believes in one silly thing like that doesn't mean that they should make an exception, if they can't follow the guidelines for earning a license then they shouldn't be allowed to have one. We shouldn't bend over backwards because someone doesn't believe in something as stupid as getting a picture of there face taken then thats there decision and they will just have to accept that they will have to get around without driving.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

HisDudeness said:


> I agree with Neo on that muslim lady. It is a privelidge to get a drivers license and last I checked you have to obey the laws, what if a religion doesn't allow one to be photographed should they just put a blank spot for the photo. Just because a religion believes in one silly thing like that doesn't mean that they should make an exception, if they can't follow the guidelines for earning a license then they shouldn't be allowed to have one. We shouldn't bend over backwards because someone doesn't believe in something as stupid as getting a picture of there face taken then thats there decision and they will just have to accept that they will have to get around without driving.


fine, i guess she'll have to find a camel or a flying carpet









EDIT: i do not wish to offend any middle eastern natives







....it was just a sterotypical joke


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I saw some hippie protesters here in Columbus. My friend and I were seriously about to paint "Nuke Them Until They Glow" on a sheet and either hang it out our hotel window or paste it to his car and drive by. We figured his car would sustain damage so we decided against it.


----------



## HisDudeness (Mar 2, 2003)

ROFL, you should have done it Xenon. You probably would have made all the news networks since the war has kind of lost the edge because of their 24 hour coverage. Did anyone see CNN when they showed some guy in San Fran get out his car and start clobbering all the hippies around him, it was hilarious dude.


----------

